# Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi



## Seelachs (19. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen Boardies.|wavey: 



Ich habe mir in diesen Frühjahr bei Giga Fish den Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi für schlappe 9,95 € gekauft.:q 

Einen kleinen Bericht, zu der äußeren und inneren Bau und Verarbeitungsweise, hatte ich hier ja schon veröffentlicht.|rolleyes 

Nun fehlte nur noch der Test in der Praxis.

Im Juni war es dann soweit. Ich war 10 Tage in Korshamn und nutzte die Gelegenheit, zusammen mit meinen Freunden den Schnurzähler zu testen.

Ich saß im Bug mit den Günstigen Schnurzähler, in der Mitte mein Freund mit dem ORIGINAL Schnurzähler und am Heck wieder ein Freund mit den Günstigen Schnurzähler. Wobei dieser auch noch das Echolot bediente.

Wir befischten Tiefen von 12 – 140 Metern.

Laut Schnurzähler kam bei JEDEN dasselbe Ergebnis heraus, das Echolot bestätigte zudem noch die Ergebnisse.#6 

Selbst bei längerer -Pilker am Grund schleifen lassen- Touren, waren die Ergebnisse gleich. Wobei hier teilweise Schnur heruntergelassen wurde die an die 250 Meter gingen.

Wir fischten alle 3 die gleichen Pilker mit demselben Gewicht, Montage und Beköderung.

Weder in der Handhabung, noch in der Funktion, konnte ich keinen Nachteil gegenüber dem Original feststellen.:q 

Meiner Meinung nach ein echtes Schnäppchen. Wer bis jetzt immer noch vom Kauf, wegen des Preises bei dem Original scheute, hat jetzt eine vernünftige Alternative.#h


----------



## angeltreff (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi*

Danke für die Info. Eventuell ist es ja so, das "Original" und "Nachbau" in der gleichen Bude zusammengeschraubt werden. Wundern würde es mich nicht ...


----------



## Steinbeißer (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi*

#6 Ich kann Seelachs' positive Einschätzung des GigaFish-Schnurzählers vollauf bestätigen! Hatte den im Juni am Velfjord im Einsatz und bei null Drift und senkrecht abgelassener Schnur zeigte er genau die Werte des Echolots. Selbst bei langen Driften über sehr stark zerklüfteten Grund mit andauerndem Einholen und wieder Ablassen bei über 300 m Schnur draußen lag die Abweichung nach dem Einholen bei nur 2 Metern (wo vorher null war, konnte ich dann bis 998 m einholen). Ich willl das Teil nicht mehr missen!

Gruß, René #h


----------



## Hoad (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi*

hab mal ne frage zu dem schnurzähler. kann man den nur mit multirolle fischen, oder auch an ner rute mit stationärrolle???


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi*

hallo hoad #h

theoretisch ja, aber dann nur hinter´m leitring, was aber wiederum probleme mitsich bringt: ablesen der tiefe, reibungswiderstand, kein bzw. eingeschränktes werfen...

...vor´m leitring geht´s, je nach abstand leitring – rollenspule, in den meisten fällen nicht, da die schnur durch die rotorbewegung des spulenkörpers und´s umlegen durch den schnurfangbügel nicht exakt auf dem laufröllchen des counters läuft... auch dann nicht, wenn du die schnur einmal um´s laufrad wickelst #h


----------



## eisentrude (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi*

Hallo, 
hat jemand den Zähler mal an einer Inliner probiert? 
Gibts da probs mit der Schnurführung?


----------



## Hoad (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi*

thx jirko #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi*

Die Eindrücke von Seelachs kann ich auch bloß bestätigen. Hatte das Teil bei meinem Besuch in Skarnsundet auch im Einsatz. 
Fazit: Der Schnurzähler hat ohne Problem 1A Funtioniert.

Wenn ich mir beide Schnurzähler, Original und den von Giga Fish, anschau komm ich auch zu dem Ergebniss das es sich um "indentische" Geräte handelt. Bloß das bei dem von Giga Fish halt der Aufdruck "Roybi" fehlt. Ob dieser Aufdruck aber einen Preisunterschied von bis zu ca. 30€ rechtfertigt..... naja das muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Carp Dav (9. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht über Schnurzähler nicht von Roybi*

Hi Leute
Habe noch keinen von diesen beiden SZ in der Hand gehabt. Habe aber gelesen das der teuere aus Metall und der billige aus kunststoff ist.
Wenn jedoch beide gleich gut funken, werde mir den biligen kaufen.


----------

